# New 6AA Holders -- THEY'RE HERE



## MR Bulk (Nov 4, 2002)

*New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

.
.
*PLEASE SEE LATEST POST REGARDING PAYMENT AND SHIPPING*
.
.
Received this in the mail today, holds six AA batteries in triangular format similar to SureFire M6's 6 x 123 holder. Slim enough that it literally drops into a D-sized Maglite with rattle room to boot. And just touching the end cap to the back of the Mag's tube causes the stock spring to already make contact with the end of this AA holder, even before tightening, so internal contact length will not be an issue.

It was sent as a sample from Memory Protection Devices, Inc. and could not only be used in 5W mods, but also for running a 5- or 6-cell Mag bulb in a 2D-sized flamethrower of a light on cheap AA batteries.

They are 98 cents each in minimum orders of 100. I only need a dozen (or two at the most). Any interest in a group buy?


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

If we can get them for a dollar I am in for, oh, lets say 4. My 20 watt 4d mag might be a reality soon



Though, I'd prefer a 20 watt mr16 in a 2D light...it sort of worked last time





Spud


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Tater, it'll be a little more than a dollar (with the shipping), see here:

http://www.batteryholders.com/DU1-M-502.shtml


----------



## lemlux (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Charlie:

I probably will want ten of them after you tell me how you intend to make reliable positive and negative terminal contacts in a Mag when both holder terminals are at separate corners of the same end of the holder.

How do you get positive teminal nipple contact with the center of the Mag switch assembly, and how do you get negative contact with the spring at the other end?


----------



## Minjin (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

This sounds good. I'd be interested in a couple. Right now I'm working on 4AA holder thats the size of a D cell. It'll squeeze into a D cell mag, but requires some force. I guess this means it would fit just fine in one of the Mag clones since their clearance is looser...

Wait. Both battery terminals are on the same end? I'm not so sure I like this...

Mark


----------



## Brock (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

What I am really looking for is a 3 AA to D cell converter. I mean it would hold 3 AA cells in a similar triangle configuration, but had all three in parallel so you still get 1.5v, and it would fit in place on a standard "D" cell. I have some of the single AA to D cell adapters, but they just don't last long.

In any case I am in for at least 2 if you can figure out how to get the normal positive and neg contacts so you can just drop them in any 2 D cell light.


----------



## lemlux (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Brock:

Do you want your 3AA parallel D cell converter in order to pull 1.65 amps or so out of 3 AA alkalines (0.55 A per cell) as compared to the 1.20 amps you can get with a single pushed alkaline D cell? 

The maximum capacity of 3 @ AA NiMH's is no more than 2/3 the maximum capacity of a D NiMH so a rechargeable configuration seems unlikely to be your objective.

Or do you simply have better access to cheap alkaline AA's than to alkaline D's?


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

He said that it rattles, so I bet you could CA a copper contact on one end with a wire soldered to it and the positive terminal. Then make a plate for the bottom negative, insulte it from the positive one, and there ya go. It would also work with two as the plate and the copper disk from the other would touch.

I am guessing it would end up being around $6-8 by the time it is shipped to you then to me.


----------



## lemlux (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Tater:

Are you proposing to augment your allowance by modding these adapters up to full 2D length with a negative plate on the bottom that doesn't touch the sides and a centered raised positive nipple on the top?

If so, I would be willing to pay you the suggested $6 to $8 each for 4 sturdy, reliable mods. (It would be cheaper and more flexible than the $10 per pack I've paid to have a hobby shop make 5 @ slightly smaller than D-sized 3.6 V 3AA 1800 mAh NiMH battery packs.)


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

You only need an alum. plate on each end, with a wire running from the + or - contact (your choice) to the other end plate. A layer of elecrical tape or similar between the one plate and the + or - contact (depending on your previous choice) and you're set -- or, simply cut off the corner of one plate so it only contacts the chosen lead for that end. Remember, the length of the pack is already long enough that the endcap spring is slightly compressed before tightening.


----------



## lemlux (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Charlie:

Are those two depressed terminals threaded so you can screw a wire to them? If not, how is the wire to the depressed terminal connected?


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Solder, although in the past I have used 1/16th" aluminum as the endplate, and bent one of its edges over onto a wire to create the contact instead of soldering.


----------



## TOB9595 (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I'd sign up for four adapters




Flamethrower in 2d package


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

We need a lot more people at 4 each to reach 100. Lol, how about if we get close, everybody spend an extra $4 or so (because we'd have already paid shipping on the previous 4 and I bet there'd be room in there for another 4) and make it easier to reach 100. Come on people, I really want some of these.

Spud


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I'm working on modding 3 4AA holders for my 3D 5w conversion, or I'd want a few of these. If I happen to find a 2D mag, I'll be interested.


----------



## Brock (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

lemlux, it is for a bunch of reasons, most of which you figured out. I have a bunch of NiMH AA's and chargers, but no NiMH D's and no D charger. I have one CF lantern that I really like and uses a lot that uses 4 D cells I really like. I don't know if I want to get 4 Ni-MH D cells and a good charger. Also the size of a D cell charger is much larger for camping or traveling. Maybe I should just bite the bullet and get the D size Ni-MH’s. In any case I have been using the single AA to D cell converter and it works pretty well, but it only last about 2.5 hours. I just have to keep another set of AA ready to go, it is much lighter using the AA/D cells





I also have access to used AA's and this would also be a good way to use a bunch at once.


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

If you can mod those holders easily, I'd rather have yours (but I AM buying Mr. Bulk's regardless). Come one people, with your help I'll put an MR 16 in a 2 or 3 cell mag without soldering the batteries yet.

Spud


----------



## Slick (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*



> Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> *They are 98 cents each in minimum orders of 100. I only need a dozen (or two at the most). Any interest in a group buy?
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Charlie, I'd like *15* of them please.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Slick,

I see Da Man is in da house!


----------



## Deviant (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

MR Bulk 

I would like to have 10 of that batt adapter but would you sent to singapore?


----------



## lambda (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr. B,

I'll take 25.


----------



## sunspot (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I'm in for three. How'd you find those? I must know.


----------



## revolvergeek (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I'll take 6 of those.


----------



## lemlux (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr. Bulk:

I'd like 10. I'll go up to 20 if that helps you fill out the order.


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr bulk...12
Spud.......6
Minjin.....2
Tob9595....4
Slick.....15
Lambda....25
Sunspot....3
Revolver...6
Lemlux....10 for sure

83 for sures,
101 if Mr. Bulk will ship to singapore (10 for Saint Tanic and 10 for Lucien)

7 more to go.... though I am sure we could take up those 7 real quick if need be.

Edit: Well, if Mr. Bulk will ship to singapore we will have the 100 for sure since lemlux just confirmed 10 and will go up to 20.

Oh, and make mine 6, never know if I might want to do mods for people around here.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

MrBulk,

Alright!




Excellent find! I've searched every web site on the earth (I thought) for such a battery holder.





Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## Lucien (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I'd be up for 10.

Saint Tanic,
If shipping here is a go, could I piggyback on your order?


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Well, since everybody seems to be posting right now, it seems we have the 100 apparently. That is, if Mr. Bulk will ship the 20 to singapore


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Can these be shipped cheaply to mainland USA? If so, I am in for 4

- Vikas


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I'm in for 2 if someone can provide me with newbie instructions for dropping this into a normal 2D maglite with + at the top and - at the bottom...

Email me or PM me to let me know where to PayPal the money to if the instructions can be simplified enough.


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Well nobody has any but Mr. Bulk yet, so only he can tell you right now for SURE, but I bet within 10 or 15 minutes of me getting mine I will have figured out an easy way to do it. I can borrow a digital camera probably so could even put up some pics.


----------



## Ben H (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I'll take 5.


----------



## LoneRebel (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I'll take 5.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Lemme contact seller and see if they will take individual orders maybe using a common code, like "CPF", to account for the 100 minimum. If not, I guess I would (*sigh*) ship to Singapore...


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

On a little different note, is there any way to 
fabricate your own plastic parts?

Epoxy, hot-glue and silicon (caulk) only goes so far.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Okay, I just went ahead and ordered 100 of these based on the response, and even if some people fall through (*AL*ways a possibility given human nature) I can keep a few more since this part provides the versatility to do many things and not have to use resistors, etc., to dial in the various voltages we need, especially using dummy AAs. Consider this the _CPF Modular Battery Pack_...

When parts are ready they will ship UPS to me and when I receive it I will let everyone know the final cost per unit, you can then add postage back out to you.

I will use Priority Mail (usually 2-3 days delivery time), $3.85 per pound, which given the almost nonexistent weight of these things should be more than enough, even for Lambda's 25.


----------



## K3LAW (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I would be in for ten.


----------



## Deviant (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*



> Originally posted by Lucien:
> *I'd be up for 10.
> 
> Saint Tanic,
> If shipping here is a go, could I piggyback on your order?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Sure! No problem


----------



## Deviant (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

MR Bulk,

does that mean that u will ship to s'pore?


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Well, it took a little longer than 10 or 15 minutes to actually do it, but here is the battery pack all done and ready to drop in:






Note the curled up corner of one of the aluminum plates to form the anode contact. And the edge of the other plate was bent down tightly onto the stripped wire end to make contact on the negative end since you cannot solder to aluminum (note faint ring mark where Maglite's endcap spring made contact during testing). The only solder joint was the opposite end of the wire onto the negative output lead of the pack.

Saint Tanic -- again? Uh, and how many were you taking again? Would it be worth the $11.85 shipping (plus whatever duty fees you might incur)?


----------



## txwest (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

If you have any left over, I'll take 5. If not, no problem. TX


----------



## lemlux (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr. Bulk:

How much would you charge to modify my 10 adapters?




Aren't you interested in seeing how fast your learning curve gets down below 5 minutes per?











Have you considered an edge insulator on your cathode plate so that the upper of two of these stacked in a 4D chamber doesn't short out? That would make an interesting power base to drive any of a number of interesting 12 bulbs, MR lamp assemblies, etc.

Have you checked to see what voltage drop you get from the resistance on your two non-soldered terminal contacts vs. a direct connection to the inset terminal?


----------



## Deviant (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr Bulk,
What's the exact arragement now?
order form the dealer with a CPF code or through u?

will be getting 20 pieces. 10 for me and 10 for Lucien. for that shipping it's alright and duty charges shouldn't be a problem.

Do let me know what's your decision


----------



## Nerd (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Saint! Can help me get 5?


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

In order of response according to this thread:
(please no edits)

MR Bulk - 12
Tater - 4
lemlux - 10
minjin - 2
brock - 2
TOB95 - 4
Slick - 15
Saint Tanic - 10
lambda - 25
sunspot - 3
revolvergeek - 6

- 93 TOTAL already -

lucien - 10
vikas - 4
chrisM - 2
benH - 5
lone rebel - 5
byron - 10
txwest - 5
nerd - 5

The kind folks responding later for these next 46 units will need to do their own group buy, I have already ordered and *THEY ARE SHIPPING OUT TOMORROW.* Found out the parts are already MADE (that's why I ordered now, no waiting) and they currently have *16,000 pcs.* in stock so there is no danger of losing out on this deal. But the guys who jumped in late will have to set up their own buy.

Saint Tanic, I can send you seventeen (your 10 plus the excess 7 which will make up the total of 100 I am getting) so it is up to you how you want to split them up between you and Lucien and Nerd.

lemlux, I am grateful for your kind offer and I apologize but I must refuse since I have dozens of LGIs still to build...


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

A couple questions, who (what address) and when do we pay? Also, have they charged you yet? If so, you know how much total it is so divide by 100 to get how much we pay, then we'll add the $4 for priority mail (I think that is how much it is).

Also, was there a minimum order, or just a minimum to get them for 98 cents or however much. If I get these and really like them if a second group buy is set up I'll get a couple more.

Spud


----------



## Deviant (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr Bulk

Thanks!

let me know the address to paypal

total $28.51 for shipping and 17 pieces


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Everybody please hold off on paying until I get the shipment. Many times they'll quote me a price for shipping and when I get the package it's different (Saint Tanic how did you come up with that odd figure?).

Also to answer Tater there is indeed a 100-unit minimum. I guess they usually deal with vendors so they sell in volume and thus won't take orders for less. I already tried, and that's why I came here and asked for participation to reach 100 pieces.

Anyway I should get them in 2 or 3 days (maybe by this Friday) and I'll check the invoice that comes with it and then post here with the final cost per unit. And of course if people drop out from the top half of the list (fail to send payment, etc.) I will update here so people on the bottom half can snatch them up.


----------



## Deviant (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

0.98*17 + 11.85 = 28.51

opps, forgot to take into the account for shipping from the dealer to you.


----------



## lemlux (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr. Bulk:

I'm glad I got in early enough for my ten. I guess it's hard to argue that the would-be LGI owners of the world should get first crack at your nimble fingers.

I guess I'll see if I can substitute your thin aluminum plate approach with copper so I can solder all connections. I've super cautious because of the measured voltage loss on some battery adapters I've seen lateley -- not to mention by the internal circuitry of the OEM DB flashlight setup.


----------



## JRT (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*


----------



## TOB9595 (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

JRT you are, indeed a man of few words


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*



> Originally posted by yert:
> *On a little different note, is there any way to
> fabricate your own plastic parts?
> 
> Epoxy, hot-glue and silicon (caulk) only goes so far.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">These kind of plastic parts are injection molded. Costs a fortune for tooling. I spent $thousands$



just for a tiny little rubber switch seal for the Blaster, and it's been months from the time I ordered it until I just now received the part. Can't imagine what a part like this would cost? 

I plan on placing an order for some of these battery holders. Not a group buy though. I 'd be willing to sell the ones I don't need. They say a 4 - 6 week lead time.

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Tater -
That would be sweet. Thanks!


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*



> Originally posted by TOB9595:
> *JRT you are, indeed a man of few words
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Haw, haw, haw!


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Regarding shipping from the U.S. to around the world, try surface letter. I have been shipping to parts of Asia, to Australia, etc. for around $4, for full sized flashlights !





I placed an order for 100 of the 6AA battery holders, so if anyone missed the buy with MrBulk, I can sell some to you.

Send me an email with your request to [email protected].

I will sell them at cost plus shipping.





Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## sunspot (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Wayne, you are a true Gentleman.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Ditto Wayne!
I'd like 2 please. email sent.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Hey Dana, this doesn't mean you are out of the original queue, does it? You still want three, correct?


----------



## JRT (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Thanks for the offer Wayne, email on the way.


----------



## TOB9595 (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

MrBulk if Dana or others drop out I'll order more. keep me in the queue. How do you spell quieu, qiue, quie, I'll probably need more of these after I get the four, fore, for,from you


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

It's "Q", and "4" (hee hee). But seriously if any drop out from the top half I first need to find out if any in the bottom half are still interested or are buying from Wayne.

Tom, I tell ya, these group buys are nothing but headaches because you have to be so dang fair all the time...


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I don't want to pull people away from MrBulk's group buy of these battery holders. If you were unable to get in, then you can buy some from me. 

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## Slick (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Charlie, if some buyers drop out, I don't mind uping my order from 15 to as many as 20.

As always, your efforts to put together group buys and assist your fellow CPF'ers is sincerly appreciated...


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Slick and Tom, duly noted, and Wayne, you are indeed a true gentleman...


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Wayne -
Will you post info here about the holders you are selling or will you start your own topic for this additional group buy?

I'm already down for 2 from you





Let me know when/where/how much to PayPal ya!


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I'll take 10- I just have to remember to check back here....


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*



> Originally posted by ChrisM:
> *Wayne -
> Will you post info here about the holders you are selling or will you start your own topic for this additional group buy?
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">If MrBulk is finished selling his, then I can sell the ones I'll have. 

I have received a few requests to buy some from me. 

I will just sell them direct, no need for a group buy. I already ordered the parts. I'll use them myself in some of my flashlights. But it would probably take a long time to use up the 100, so I'm willing to sell some of them. 

I can put a post in the for sale section when I am ready to sell them.

Wayne J.


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr. Bulk, did you get these in? I figured I'd ask because I don't want to miss out on these. Do we go ahead and paypal you yet?

Spud


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Didn't get them yet, should be today since yesterday was a holiday. I'll keep you apprised.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*



> Originally posted by MR Bulk:
> *In order of response according to this thread:
> (please no edits)
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Th adapters are here, they sent it via Priority Mail so it was only $12+ for shipping, making the adapters come out to $1.11 each. If the above respondees would please contact me via e-mail and we'll arrange final figures including shipping to you, and method of payment. One note though, if you decide to Paypal me kindly add 3% for the surcharge they unfortunately always tack on to my Premier account. Otherwsie I will lose money on this dang deal.

Clark and Tom since you are already paid, I will ship your 10 and 4, respectively, first thing tomorrow via Priority Mail.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr. Bulk, please ship mine to me tomorrow if you read this in time. I will email my address to you right now. As soon as I get the email (and a total..) I will paypal you. 

Spud


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

This is how those who committed to taking some are doing so far (e-mails have been sent to all):

*PAID* MR Bulk - 12
*PAID* Tater - 4
*PAID* lemlux - 10
*PAID* TOB95 - 4
*PAID* Slick - 15
*PAID* lambda - 25
*PAID* Saint Tanic - 17
*PAID* brock - 2
minjin - 2 *CONFIRMED*
revolvergeek - 4 *CONFIRMED*
sunspot - 3 *CONFIRMED*

Looks like we are good to go...

Thanks for the quick response guys.


----------



## Deviant (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr bulk,

i will take 10, sorry, have not recieve any news from Lucien.

Let me know the address to paypal to. thanx


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Saint Tanic,

Okay, 10 it is. I'm not sure how much it is to Singapore, although I know to send an LGI there it once cost me about $20 extra because the buyer wanted Global Express so it would get there faster. If you (or anyone else) have any idea please let me know, otherwise I will have to ask the post office and get back to you...

And Thanks for responding.


----------



## Lucien (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Saint Tanic,
I'm still here and interested. Been a bit busy past week, sorry about that.
I just replied your PM


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Saint Tanic, just came back from the post office and it was $5 for a Global Priority flat rate envelope but the envelope was really small, about the size of a small manila envelope (approximately only about 6" x 9"), might take two or three holders at most. So I'm going to take a chance and guess about double that ($10) for seventeen (17) holders if you and Lucien can hook up, please lemme know...


----------



## Deviant (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Charlie,

i have got Lucien's PM and will go for 17 pieces. I'm comfortable with the the arrangement for shipping. Let me know the total cost and will payapl u. Thanks for your time


----------



## Nerd (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Yoo hoo, saint tanic, you are forgetting your young lil' "buddy" here...... because if you don't mind, I would like to have 2 pieces for starting mods? IF you don't mind that is?


----------



## Deviant (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

nerd, will let u have 2 from mine


----------



## Nerd (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

THANKS DUDE!! THANKS A LOT!


----------



## Deviant (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Charlie,

Paypal sent! details in a mail i replied to you. and my shipping adress is in my paypal profile. thanks

Lucien and nerd,
will PM the details to you.


----------



## pal251 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

if someone can show me a cheap way to produce a bright 2d out of a maglite I will buy 5 to 10 of them for shits and giggles. Thanks


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

pal251, I think people install a Maglite 6D bulb in the 2D with this adapter run it on six cells for the same brightness as the Mag 6D. In fact some people put in a 5D Mag bulb and overdrive it for even brighter light.


----------



## PsycoBob[Q2] (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Or a 5d with rechargeables.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Latest update:

*PAID* MR Bulk - 12
*PAID* Tater - 4
*PAID* lemlux - 10
*PAID* TOB95 - 4
*PAID* Slick - 15
*PAID* lambda - 25
*PAID* Saint Tanic - 17
*PAID* brock - 2
*PAID*sunspot - 3
*PAID*minjin - 2
revolvergeek - 4 *CONFIRMED*

All *PAID* listed above have been shipped. For some reason I think my e-mails are not reaching revolvergeek and minjin. I know revolvergeek is sending payment via snailmail so I am waiting for that. Minjin,, if you see this post know that I tried e-mailing you at the alternate addy you provided, you can either Paypal me or snailmail payment, just write me (I do still receive e-mail from you successfully) and tell me it's on the way and the amount ($3.85 Priority or about a buck 1st-class)...


----------



## KartRacer31 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I'm willing to pay a premium to someone who has the time, knowledge, and skill (all three of which I'm lacking) to modify one of these 6aa holders to fit and work correctly within a 2dcell mag light. I have no idea how much the materials will cost to do the job, or how much time and effort it will take, so please name your price, and as long as it's reasonable you got it.


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I would do it (e-mail sent) but only if no one else comes forward. The contacts would be made from copper sheeting, not aluminum, so that the connection points will be soldered rather than just crimped.


----------



## ElektroLumens (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I got my 6AA holders, and finally managed to modify one of them, to work in a 2D flashlight. Here are a few pics. 











I also figured out a way to easily make a optics holder. Just cut a piece of 3/4" copper pipe off, 1/2" long, with a pipe cutter. It makes a lip on the inside, which perfectly fits the optics. Cut the nib off the optics. Works perfectly.






Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## KartRacer31 (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr. Bulk, I e-mailed you a response. Sounds great, thanks!


----------



## TOB9595 (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Mr. Bulk, Adapters received in fine shape


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Hey Mr. Bulk, got my holders today. Thanks a LOT!!! Boy, that 20+ watt mag4d sure is BRIGHT! We had a fire alarm around 5 or so, so I took the light outside. Shined it up on the 11th story (around 100-120 feet up there) and there was just a huge spot of BRIGHT light! This thing is GREAT! Now I have enough holders to make 2 more of these (don't have the batts to do that though).

Anyway, thanks a lot!

Spud


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

So Spud you're going to run TWELVE AAs in a Mag 4D? Man that's some serious output -- which bulb is that?


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Hehe, yep, 12 NiMH AA's! I am currently using a 20 watt 12 volt halogen mr16 (modifed to PR base for use in the mag without having to run wires anywhere) overdriven to 14.4 volts. I am THINKING about buying 12 NiCd batteries off of ebay and running a 35 (actually, I can do that with the NiMH's), 50, or 75 watt bulb, but I don't want to spend the $16 on batteries right now. What I REALLY am wanting is the decostar lamp that is VERY effecient that the NightHunter guys were going (are going?) to use, but it seems to only be available in Europe. I figure I am currently getting at least 300 lumens even if this lamp is pathetically innefficient. If it is fairly effecient I am getting 500+ lumens and that is probably the closer guess. If I can get one of the 35 watt sylvanias I can probably do 1000 lumens, and if I can get a 50 watt one....well, you can use your imagination. I figure I could get between 5 and 10 minutes runtime



That would well be worth it don't you think? Especially since all I'd have to do is slip in a new battery pack and I could easily switch bulbs by unscrewing the lens cap (I don't have a lense in right now, it would probably melt), dropping the old one out, dropping a new one in (don't even have to screw it in, I am not using the bulb retaining screw) and screw the lid back on. 

I guess I'll keep dreaming as it isn't likely I will get those Osram Decostar IRC or whatever they are lamps in 35 or 50 watt with a narrow beam. Those 10 degree, plus or minus a couple mr16 bulbs are fairly hard to find, and the osram's are impossible to find in the US.

Spud


----------



## lemlux (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Spud:

Check W/A. They have a 14 Watt 12 V 289 Lumen 200 hour bulb life MR 11 with a 6 degree beam # 821-0006 and a 20 Watt 12 Volt 314 Lumen 2000 hour MR 11 with a 9 degree beam #8211-0004.

I suspect that the 6 degree beam 821-0006 which draws 1.17 Amps is a better choice for NiMH AA's. The 1.67 Amps of the 20 Watt LA is a strain for the AA's. Initially, the bulb should draw about 13.0 volts on AA's before gradually dropping.

I plan on buying at least two of the 821-0006's. I fear they will comprise a large portion of the $100 minimum order quantity.


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I think the 1C load of the 20 watter is fine. Also, I need MR16 as that is what fits inside the maglite. All I need is that 20 watt Osram IRC one that is equivalent to 35 watt bulb....I'd be set then. IT comes in 10degree beam. Anyway, time to go, have class in 15 minutes. But yeah, I think that 20 watts is fine, I may not QUITE be running at 14.4 volts, but I bet it is well over 12.

Spud


----------



## Minjin (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Can you post some pictures of the MR16 bulb in the Mag? And maybe some closeups of the PR conversion? Sounds like a cool idea. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## lemlux (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I'm not likely to buy the W/A MR11's after all. I had expected that the internet sample price of $30 @ with a $100 minimum would drop with a quoted order. 

Imagine my surprise to find that non-internet orders of small quantities cost > $45 @.

W/A apparently has a flat $7.50 T-2 1/4 internet bulb cost and $30 MR price (except for the Metal Halide HID's). The quoted bulb costs run all the way between the $1+ to the $7 + range.


----------



## Tater Rocket (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Sure Minjin, check out my new thread for multiple pictures. I even have a comparison of a Tec40 with 3D bulb and NiMH's. I will have the pics up in about 5 minutes (after I upload them to imagestation, I am having technical difficulties with my student afs account).

Spud


----------



## sflate (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Put me down for 5 please.


----------



## BugLightGeek (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

So, has anyone actually volunteered to mod these battery holders for those of us who are mod-challenged?

I got my 2 holders in the mail today and am anxious to try them!


----------



## MR Bulk (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*



> Originally posted by sflate:
> *Put me down for 5 please.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Five of Spud's mega light incandescent blasters?


----------



## BugLightGeek (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Just wondering if anyone had 1 or 2 of these holders they didn't need. I'd like to pick up a couple more since I think I've ruined one of the 2 I bought. 
Got the + terminal too hot so it has sank into the plastic.




Newbie modder here


----------



## Rothrandir (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

sorry, i don't exactly have time to waid throught the thread right now...

are these still being offered (at what price)?

also, are there any plans to sell this at the shop?


----------



## Nerd (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

I think they are pretty much sold out? Electrolumens might still have some though. you can try asking him.


----------



## lanterna (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Hello MR Bulk,
is any of these around ?would you send it to Brazil?


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Hello Lanterna,

This is Elektrolumens. I also purchased a bunch of the same battery holders. I have them still. I have 10 in stock, and another 100 coming, and you can get them from my shopping cart. Just click on the shopping cart URL below, and go to the Battery Holder page, and order.

Elektro Lumens Shopping Cart 

Wayne J.
www.elektrolumens.com


----------



## kimgkimg (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*

Thanks Mr. Bulk! I'm in for only 2 if there are any to go around...


----------



## Eric_M (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: New 6AA Holders -- THEY\'RE HERE*



> Originally posted by pal251:
> *if someone can show me a cheap way to produce a bright 2d out of a maglite I will buy 5 to 10 of them for shits and giggles. Thanks*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Take a look at this thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=001019


----------

